# One of these is mine :-P



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daddy:










I get pick of the litter after the breeder. This is the breeder I originally was going to get a show pup from, but the puppy died. I will be helping her evaluate the litter at 8 weeks of age.

There are 3 girls...two have face coloring like mom, the other will be a cream/fawn, all the boys are fawn. The structure and type I have seen consistently produced in her puppies is excellent. The girl will either be a breeder, or, hopefully a show puppy. The eval they do at 8 weeks has been extremely successful in predicting adult quality/showability. I was nervous about it at first but after seeing consistent puppy after puppy after puppy of hers that is lovely and showable, I think its well worth it. I saw a girl I could have had from the litter before, and dang, I missed out on a good one. SO...:-D I'm hoping for LC at this point, but...don't really care SC or LC. I've never known a breeder to be SO particular about the type of dog she produces. I said I wouldn't get another puppy but after seeing her dogs in person at the last show we went to, I'm in love LOL. We'll see tho, if they don't eval to be show quality @ 8 weeks I may wait for a future litter. But for now, plan is...one of these is mine  










:hello1::hello1:  I'm hoping for one w/ coloring on its face over a the cream/fawn.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

oh how on earth will you pick just one! they are all too cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL gonna pick the best one, I guess?  The breeder PROBABLY is keeping a girl. And the entire litter is already spoken for, but I feel pretty stoked to get to pick after breeder picks hers. I have no idea how I got 2nd pick, but I'm not complaining! I'm also excited I get to help evaluate them. I won't get the puppy at 8 weeks but that's when I will pick which one will be mine. I wish I hadn't passed on her last litter, b'c the LC litter I passed on...every single puppy from it went to a show home. Poooo.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> LOL gonna pick the best one, I guess?  The breeder PROBABLY is keeping a girl. And the entire litter is already spoken for, but I feel pretty stoked to get to pick after breeder picks hers. I have no idea how I got 2nd pick, but I'm not complaining! I'm also excited I get to help evaluate them. I won't get the puppy at 8 weeks but that's when I will pick which one will be mine. I wish I hadn't passed on her last litter, b'c the LC litter I passed on...every single puppy from it went to a show home. Poooo.


Darn, well at least you get 2nd pick on this litter. I cant wait to see who the lucky pup is!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Exciting stuff Kristi! I'll be anxious to see how the pups develop. Make sure to share pics in the coming weeks as you see them. 

SO excited for you! I'll be crossing my fingers for THE perfect one to be left after the breeders pick!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so excited for you, Kristi! Can't wait to see how it all turns out! Fingers crossed for you for your perfect girl! :hello1::hello1:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

how lucky are you , mum and dad are gorgeous  ,i like the ones with the markings on their heads also .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

so exciting!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww  You lucky dog!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O man I am super jealous! And I really want that merle LC you were talking about, but my fiance would probably move out lol. 
Those puppies are soooo cute, cant wait to see them at 8 weeks and see which one you get 
Congrats! (super jealous)


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww what a cute bundles of joy. Hope you get the best one. It must be hard to pick just one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay another addition!!! cant wait till u pick one and come up with another name LOL:albino:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Woo woo! Yay, how exciting. Hoping the one you want turns out the be yours  Both mom & dad are stunning.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Her name is gonna be (kennel name) Itty Bitty Bang Bang & her call name is gonna be Caliber nickname Libby LOL. Its been picked out for awhile now. I mean its not 100% I will get one from this litter, but as long as one is show/breeding quality, I will be. Its VERY unlikely that one I will be interested in isn't in the litter, based off of the consistency I've seen from her dogs. SO I am stoked  She emailed me to tell me they were born and she was giving me first pick this AM so...yay!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> O man I am super jealous! And I really want that merle LC you were talking about, but my fiance would probably move out lol.
> Those puppies are soooo cute, cant wait to see them at 8 weeks and see which one you get
> Congrats! (super jealous)


Heheh the 4th was easier to add than the 3rd, by a LOT  If you want pictures of him let me know and I will call her to ask for pictures. They are hard to get ahold of, but it is the dearest little creature imaginable. I also think he'd show well if he was worked with just a tiny bit lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a plan. Mail him to me, Ill say hes my ss exchange present. Just what Reese wanted from Santa, another brother!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

How exciting! I hope you'll keep posting pictures as the litter grows.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I must have missed a thread somewhere. I didn't know you were getting another chi.  
Congratulations! The mom is stunning!!! So is the dad. I can't wait to see what they look like at 8 weeks! A new puppy is always so exciting.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I must have missed a thread somewhere. I didn't know you were getting another chi.
> Congratulations! The mom is stunning!!! So is the dad. I can't wait to see what they look like at 8 weeks! A new puppy is always so exciting.


Haha, I've been looking for awhile. I have been pretty close to getting a few adult females but it just didn't feel right, I said I wouldn't get another puppy but I do know if this one doesn't end up being show/breeding quality, the breeder will be more than willing to help me find her a perfect pet home. Sooooo we'll see :0) Its a good decision on more than one level as eventually I want to breed. I will learn a lot from this litter's development and evaluation so yeah. And all her puppies / dogs I've seen have just been so gorgeous that when she offered me 2nd pick, or 1st if she decides to not keep one, that I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Haha, I've been looking for awhile. I have been pretty close to getting a few adult females but it just didn't feel right, I said I wouldn't get another puppy but I do know if this one doesn't end up being show/breeding quality, the breeder will be more than willing to help me find her a perfect pet home. Sooooo we'll see :0) Its a good decision on more than one level as eventually I want to breed. I will learn a lot from this litter's development and evaluation so yeah. And all her puppies / dogs I've seen have just been so gorgeous that when she offered me 2nd pick, or 1st if she decides to not keep one, that I couldn't pass it up.


any names picked out yet? haha kind of soon


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> any names picked out yet? haha kind of soon


Her actual name will be "Caliber" but we probably will call her Libby. Her reg'd name will be (kennel name) Itty Bitty Bang Bang. We actually have names picked out for most of our foundation stock lol. They are all gun themed, to go w/ Little Annie Oakley, Trigger (self explanatory LOL), & Bryco (gun brand).

Mostly it's hubby's compromise for letting me have such girly little dogs he absolutely adores ha ha ha.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well if you get this new girl and she doesn't live up to your show expectations..just feel free to send her to Indiana where i will be waiting *with leila* with open (and loving) arms! :love1:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Her name is gonna be (kennel name) Itty Bitty Bang Bang & her call name is gonna be Caliber nickname Libby LOL. Its been picked out for awhile now. I mean its not 100% I will get one from this litter, but as long as one is show/breeding quality, I will be. Its VERY unlikely that one I will be interested in isn't in the litter, based off of the consistency I've seen from her dogs. SO I am stoked  She emailed me to tell me they were born and she was giving me first pick this AM so...yay!


LOVE that name! Awesome


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahhhhhh omg I'm so excited for you and so jealous girl puppies are so much easier than boys


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

How exciting!!

Im so jealous, i would desperatly love on with that kind of colouring. Your so lucky xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Ahhhhhh omg I'm so excited for you and so jealous girl puppies are so much easier than boys


I think she will be really nice! But its hard to tell. I'm excited because I will get to do the evaluation w/ the breeder and I will learn a TON from it, I'm sure. So, she will be younger, but not 8 weeks when I get her (prob. 3 or 4 months), but the breeder knows what she produces and is adamant about things like good bite/teeth, good structure, etc. so things sometimes chi breeders here don't pay as much attention to as they should, but they do matter.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rache said:


> How exciting!!
> 
> Im so jealous, i would desperatly love on with that kind of colouring. Your so lucky xx


I sooo hope the girls w/ the coloring on the face like mom stay white in the body otherwise (the one with the darker face has a patch on her one hip that's dark, too). Mom has great pigment too which is a must for this one for me so...fingers crossed...lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, those puppies are so cute, i miss having a puppy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

3 girls to pick from!! Awesome!!! My guess is the breeder will take one of the girls with color as her pick. That will leave one with color and one self colored. If the other girl with color is nice, I'd take her. See? Easy. HA!  

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They all so cute congrats!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> 3 girls to pick from!! Awesome!!! My guess is the breeder will take one of the girls with color as her pick. That will leave one with color and one self colored. If the other girl with color is nice, I'd take her. See? Easy. HA!
> 
> So excited for you!!!!


Hehe she said she expects the whole litter to show but said there is usually one that doesn't when she thinks that & she wonders where it came from lol. She knows several generations, so...we'll see. She actually told me that if she keeps a girl from the litter, and they all evaluate similarly, her preference will be the solid girl, so I will have the lighter and darker to choose from. SOOoooo I actually prefer that, I think, but she asked me to help eval them at 8 weeks, I can't remember what the technique is called, but I keep being surprised when I see how nice they turn out so she seems to know what she is doing and what to look for. I don't have to take one, but I PROBABLY will esp. since she's letting me pick before anyone else, even another breeder friend. Her prices are reasonable and ownership is free & clear so ya can't beat that. She guarantees bite/testicles/knees to be correct at 1 year of age or she will replace the dog if that's what the owner wants to do. Sooo worst comes to worst we have to pet her out and try again I guess but hopefully not. All part of the process I guess.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Sounds like you got a winner(good breeder) It is always nice to see there is a few good ones out there still. I can't wait to see which one you get =)

The mom of the future pup I am getting just went into heat, the Dam is Black and tan and Sire is Dark blue and tan both Long coats she should have the pups end of Jan. so I am excited too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Sounds like you got a winner(good breeder) It is always nice to see there is a few good ones out there still. I can't wait to see which one you get =)
> 
> The mom of the future pup I am getting just went into heat, the Dam is Black and tan and Sire is Dark blue and tan both Long coats she should have the pups end of Jan. so I am excited too


Nice! So mine will probably be just slightly older than yours! Are you looking for a boy or a girl this time around? Sounds like you might get a way fun color :-D I can't wait to see what you gettttt. 

Now the hard part is waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting lol. I am going to do my best to not think about it but I got so excited when these puppies were born and she asked me if I wanted first pick after breeder's pick.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep I so know what you mean its like hurry and wait LOL.. 
I am so happy you found a GOOD breeder by you it is so hard to find a good one, decent prices and a show home willing to work with you. She is a keeper!! I will be looking for another later 2011 and most likely a girl again. could you send me her website? I want to get a light(white) colored one later. 

I really want a black and tan girl it will be nice to have the blue factor in there so I can get more colors and this is the pup owed to me so really it is free =) which is a plus, the dam and sire both have nice lines and coats so that is a good thing oh and I get first pick too =)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I also love the name and the theme!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Yep I so know what you mean its like hurry and wait LOL..
> I am so happy you found a GOOD breeder by you it is so hard to find a good one, decent prices and a show home willing to work with you. She is a keeper!! I will be looking for another later 2011 and most likely a girl again. could you send me her website? I want to get a light(white) colored one later.
> 
> I really want a black and tan girl it will be nice to have the blue factor in there so I can get more colors and this is the pup owed to me so really it is free =) which is a plus, the dam and sire both have nice lines and coats so that is a good thing oh and I get first pick too =)


Sent you a PM w/ breeder info...she usually has spotted on whites, fawns and creams and a few red fawns from what I've seen.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This will be the longest 3 months of your life!!! Urgh I'm exhausted thinking about it


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> This will be the longest 3 months of your life!!! Urgh I'm exhausted thinking about it


I have to just not think about it lol. Or I'll go nuts. After I meet them all at 8 weeks tho it will be hard. I probably will get her the weekend of the big Denver show as the breeder and I will all be there anyway and she'll be 11 weeks old, but we'll see.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is going to be a tough decision but I cant wait to see your new baby when you choose


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my...after I saw the Libby comment on Emilys post I had to go searching. You lucky girl. Susan has such nice puppies. Even her "pet quality" dogs are wonderful...of course, I am very biased having Draco and all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> Oh my...after I saw the Libby comment on Emilys post I had to go searching. You lucky girl. Susan has such nice puppies. Even her "pet quality" dogs are wonderful...of course, I am very biased having Draco and all.


Its so true. It took seeing quite a few of her puppies to really be convinced, but they've been even more consistent in the past few litters. Hehe they are gorgeous  So yeah, I'm stoked. Jan 15th I go to help eval. them and pick mine he he he. Its gonna be killer waiting so I can't thik about it but I've already bought her her own pet flys carrier, 2 harnesses and a collar :bunny::bunny:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very exciting!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Its so true. It took seeing quite a few of her puppies to really be convinced, but they've been even more consistent in the past few litters. Hehe they are gorgeous  So yeah, I'm stoked. Jan 15th I go to help eval. them and pick mine he he he. Its gonna be killer waiting so I can't thik about it but I've already bought her her own pet flys carrier, 2 harnesses and a collar :bunny::bunny:


heh heh  Kristi you are such a goof!!
Can't wait to see more pics of these puppies!  Super exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How exciting, can't wait to see who you pick Congrats!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh they are all adorable!!
Lucky you!! x


----------

